# Greyhound in Cardiff Pound



## Raffles59 (Sep 8, 2009)

Hi,

There is currently a 3-4 year old black and white castrated greyhound dog in the local authority pound in Cardiff. He has been vaccinated. As of today (8th September) he has 2 weeks left before disposal. If anyone can get him out and into a foster home or a forever home, please contact the pound on 02920 711243. If someone gets him out, please could they also post that they have done so.


----------



## mindymoo (Jul 5, 2009)

Awwww no I hope he finds a loving home  best of luck xx


----------



## mr.stitches (Aug 1, 2008)

Was he stray or handed in? I hate to think of any animal being disposed of just because they have been in the pound for too long. Do we know anything about him, ie good with other dogs and children etc?


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

If he is an ex racing greyhound he'll have a tattoo in his one or both of his ears depending on were he was born. If he has his history can be traced through the greyhound racing register.

If he is a racer depending on what has happened to him since he was retired what he is like. Greyhounds that have come of the track have only generally been socialised with other greyhounds and can be wary of other breeds.

I hope he finds a home soon they are lovely dogs and make super pets. My 2 like nothing more than to sit on your knee for a cuddle. As for children they are big dogs and their tails are like whips and so with small children there is always a chance that they could shake and it a child in the face saying that my OH's neice has a young daughter and there is nothing she like more than to come to visit and to cuddle William.


----------



## mindymoo (Jul 5, 2009)

Bump


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

Thats so sad i hope he gets out of there before its to late


----------



## mr.stitches (Aug 1, 2008)

Any news on the poor little fur baby?

I do keep hearing what great pets they make, I think that should people should be more aware of them as they are often overlooked.


----------



## Raffles59 (Sep 8, 2009)

Hi ALL,
Good news - Dogs Trust Scotland have read this and will be picking him up tomorrow and taking him north. Dogs Trust will give him a home and the never put a healthy dog down. Many thanks to Dogs Trust Scotland!

Thanks to all those who read the posting!


----------



## Gabbimo (Sep 10, 2009)

Hi All,
I was extremely concerned about this poor greyhound in the pound in Cardiff so living in Wales and already having one of these wonderful creatures in my home I phoned Cardiff pound with a view to popping over and taking him into my home if they thought me suitable of course. When I got there I was told that he'd gone to Scotland Dogs Trust that very morning. I was both delighted for him as Dogs Trust are a wonderful organisation and knew he was in good hands but I was also very dispointed as I was looking forward to hopefully having a companion for my beautiful greyhound Stella. The people I spoke to at the pound were lovely and very helpful, they told me that the grey had been in their care since 5th Aug. they had had him castrated and fully vaccinated. They had had a very good summer with homings from the pound and had 10 empty kennels so when I said I was alarmed because I'd heard he only had 2 weeks left before 'disposal' they were very cross and said that they hadn't contacted any rescues to take him from there because there was no need to as they had plenty of local home offers coming through for him. I have a friend who works within a Welsh greyhound charity and she also verfified that they had not received any phone calls from the pound to say he was there.
I'm so pleased he has gone to the Dogs Trust in Scotland but I'm rather concerned that maybe if people asked more questions then I as I'm sure many others who read the bulletin would've had a better nights sleep after reading it. I admire anyone who takes pound dogs into their hearts and try their best to do what is right for them but Cardiff pound and Welsh greyhound charities have come under a lot of criticism over this dog especially when the words "2 weeks before disposal" was totally inaccurate, in this case anyway, I know that many pounds do stick to the 2 weeks or 7 days before pts if not claimed or rehomed but for this lucky boy it was not the case. Cardiff pound said that the minute their kennels became full again they would've immediately contacted all Welsh greyhound charities who they have always dealt with in the past and who have always immediately responded to their alerts. 
Cardiff pound gets the thumbs up from me.........this time!


----------



## Raffles59 (Sep 8, 2009)

Hi,
I take on board what Gabbimo said and would like to apologise for any misunderstanding. The message I got was that the dog could only be kept for another two weeks and that we should tryand get him out. Yesterday I spoke to the person who informed me about the dog and had more detailed information; they had not intended to suggest the greyhound would be destroyed but moved on, which in either case would mean a permanent home would be required. I have to concur in that Cardiff dog pound have been absolutely marvellous and looked after the dog very well and even had him vaccinated and castrated which makes homing much easier and must have been a major expense for them - good on them! 
We do hear lots of horror stories about dogs on death row - look at the other postings on here - but this is a good story with a happy ending for all concerned, the greyhound has a positive future and has even given Cardiff dog pound the opportunity to let everyone know what an excellent and caring service they run.


----------

